# What clutch kit! Please help



## MUDFORCE750 (Feb 13, 2011)

I have searched and read all the post, but still undecided, 

I read where one guy put just the standard dalton with 30" tires and was still able to pull wheelies, almost like nothing changed. 

I want the same setup, but I like the QSC kits. I don't thnk I need the adjustable kit but don't want to buy the non adjustable and then regret it down the rode. (Plus I don't know how to adjust it)

I am planning on keeping the motor stock with 14rims w/ moto monsters. 

I primarily ride mud and water, love to walk the bike, and not a lot of trails. I have to ride on the rode to get to the power lines where we ride, I would like for it to be fast enough to run from the pork if he decided to chase one day. 

And info is appreciated


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

From what I've been told so far, the Dalton kit *seems* to be a better performing kit than the QSC kit, and its not quite as expensive. Stock engagement is @ 1650 rpms whereas the Dalton is around 1950 (300 rpms isn't much difference and you'll only slightly notice it). The Dalton kit comes with weights that are ramped VERY similar to the stock weights....except they are drilled with holes and come with 3 different sets of pins to adjust/fine tune them. Best place I can refer you to is Performance ATV to ask about the Dalton/QSC kits, you may walk away with a different opinion than I did, but those folks will stay on the phone with you all day to help you out with anything you wish to know.


----------



## swampthing (May 2, 2010)

Nothing wrong with the Dalton DBO 800m kit, I prefer the QSC adjustable kit over any kit. It comes with crystal clear instructions, superb fit, quality and explains how, why and where to adjust your clutch. A whole new primary is never a bad decision either lol.. $$$$.


----------



## MUDFORCE750 (Feb 13, 2011)

Thats just it when I first stated looking at clutch kits. I was planing to buy the 800m kit from dalton because of the tires I am planning on running. Now I dont know because I don't want it to gear it down like my brute was, where I can run over 40mph with out breaking something. I got the renegade to go fast... But want the best of both worlds. What kits are y'all running? 

I wish I had the money to get a new primary!


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Momentarily my gade is all stock on 29.5s and pulls them just fine unless I get in peanutbutter....its just a matter of knowing when to stop to keep from burning the belt. It will get something soon, I just havnt made up my mind what yet. My Outty has an Airdam primary and machined secondary in it.....bought it with the clutch already in it, but the bike was a little tore up, I'll have it finished up this coming week and will see what I think about the /// clutch when I finally get to ride it.

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------

